# Sure wish duck season was still open!!!



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I need to vent alittle. Something needs to be done with the south zone seasons start date. I'm not to far from the bay and fields I have access to hunt has been covered with ducks for the last 2 weeks and it is very fusterating that the season is closed and there ducks all over the place. Cwac needs to do something about this. Waterfowl hunters are losing some very good hunting oppertunties in early December. Fellow waterfowl hunters need to look at the big picture. Yeah the big water was freezing up just after thanksgiving but just because the launches are froze in doesn't mean the season should close. It means more leg work to find birds. I think field hunters are being singled out as a minority and the big water hunters have more say on when the season dates are set. Well I'm here to tell you there are a ton of ducks around in southern Michigan right now. We were out this morning and could of easily killed a 3 man limit in 30 mins. no problem. The mallard and goose migration is later then it once was. I've been waterfowl hunting 25 years thats what I've been noticing. I bet you if you talk to guys in Arkansas they would probably say the same thing but I'm not a waterfowl bilogist. Any Cwac members that read this thank you for your hard work you need to look alittle closure on how the dates are set and poll a larger number of hunters because i'm not the only one that thinks these season dates are off.


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

Very well said, I couldn't agree with you more!!!!!!!!!!

If a hunter does his homework a hunter will find that some launch ramps are open well into winter.

Also, I don't think it is the big water hunters that want an earlier season as much as the draw hunters that are worried about the refuges and managed areas freezing, just my opinion.


----------



## dizzzyduck (Aug 16, 2007)

From what they told me is that they are basing their seasons on models from years past. They refuse to change these dates. Sure would be nice to hunt ducks when they are in but I think the DNR is off on listening to input from hunters for about 20 years.


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)

while I can understand your frustration please also keep in mind that not many people have access to fields the birds are using,

saginaw bay should be in zone 2 and zone 2 moved back a week,then move zone 3 back accordingly,that would create the most opportunities for the most people IMHO

I can also tell you I just flew over the bay yesterday and there are very very few ducks out there compared to what there is in late november early december


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

*



fields I have access to hunt

Click to expand...

*
Well, good for you but most are'nt so lucky but face it, you are a minority among duck hunters. So unless stubble corn fields become public property, I'm gunna need public access, I do belong to the majority of duck hunters 

It really has nothing to do with "more leg work to find birds"
I know where the birds are. The problem is accessing them safely and lack of $$$$$ to pay field leases.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Jethro said:


> Well, good for you but most are'nt so lucky but face it, you are a minority among duck hunters. So unless stubble corn fields become public property, I'm gunna need public access, I do belong to the majority of duck hunters
> 
> It really has nothing to do with "more leg work to find birds"
> I know where the birds are. The problem is accessing them safely and lack of $$$$$ to pay field leases.


I belong to the majority of duck hunters. I own a big water boat, layout boat ton's of divers decoys and spend a great deal of time on the big water hunting divers. We big water guys need to take the blinders off a look at the big picture. So what do you do when the lanches get iced in and you can't get to the big water. Do you stop hunt. I sure don't. I'm getting tried of duck openers in 70 +/- degrees when you set-up all your gear to get couple hours of shooting at best because guys affraid of pushing the season because of a early freeze up and to shoot teal and woodys. As it goes for paying to hunt fields, me and my buddies have access to 1000's acres we don't pay a penny for in a major duck flyway.


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

There's no magic bullet in solving the "Season date dillema".
A person's "perfect season" is very location specific and method specific.
Every season is different, next fall could be freezing cold and we'll have to listen to the Teal/Woody guys squakin about the season startin too late.
It truely is no win situation but I feel the present dates make a nice mix of safe weather and conditions to satisfy both the warm and cold weather hunters.


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)

take a plane ride and you will see there is not very many birds around mid-michigan right now, the ones that are are all stackedinto consumers cooling pond off the tittabawassee,the saginaw river has a few where a frieghter went through 

I did not fly over shia so I don't know how much open water is there but I can say there is not a huntable poplace of birds around saginaw bay right now 

Keep in mind the refuges are all locked up right now so there are no birds there,the bay is iced over (some is only skim ice right now) so no birds there 

all the birds are pushed into a couple of small areas and it appears to be alot of ducks here right now


----------



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

Ice fished on Lake St. Clair yesterday. Come on guys, let it go. Let's face it, just because there's some open water left somewhere in the state of Michigan, it doesn't mean that duck season should still be open. Wake up and smell the road salt! The extreme few of you who want to spud holes to set their blocks, piss in their waders to thaw 'em enough to walk, and pull their blinds/decoys out in the fields with Arctic Cats need to just move to Alberta. Geez, goose season is still open down here anyways, and will close for a few weeks and then open again in January for those of you who just can't get enough shivering. Give the ducks a break and smack those sky carp will ya!


----------



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

dizzzyduck said:


> .....but I think the DNR is off on listening to input from hunters for about 20 years. Look at the wolf problem they introduced, they never even considered how many deer a wolf kills in a year.


Last time I checked, wolves were not "introduced" but spread into Michigan from recovering populations in Wisconsin and Ontario. Oh, and I believe they were/are still protected by Federal Endangered Species Act. Seems like the DNR gets blamed for just about everything, but let's try to keep it factual.


----------



## DuHunterMich (Jul 23, 2006)

I think the season is perfect, it gives all duckhunters the chance to hunt. Like me i dont have a boat or fields to hunt so my best chance is the refuges, ponds or off lakes and usually by the end there all froze up. I would have to say a person in my shoes is the majority. So guys that have fields with tons of birds late theres no way that ur speaking for a majority of us ur the minority because very few people have that option.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Sea Duck said:


> Ice fished on Lake St. Clair yesterday. Come on guys, let it go. Let's face it, just because there's some open water left somewhere in the state of Michigan, it doesn't mean that duck season should still be open. Wake up and smell the road salt! The extreme few of you who want to spud holes to set their blocks, piss in their waders to thaw 'em enough to walk, and pull their blinds/decoys out in the fields with Arctic Cats need to just move to Alberta. Geez, goose season is still open down here anyways, and will close for a few weeks and then open again in January for those of you who just can't get enough shivering. Give the ducks a break and smack those sky carp will ya!


Whats matter Sea Duck, you don't like hunting ducks in the cold. I'f not why don't you move down south so you can hunt in a tee shirts and shorts and you won't catch a cold. Why don't you give us a break. You think the boys down south are going give the ducks break. I think not. If you had your way everbody would have to hunt out of a layboat or boat blind because that how you kill ducks.


----------



## dizzzyduck (Aug 16, 2007)

Well stated sea duck. If we could keep the DNR out of giving geese vacations to Canada in semi's we might have more money in other areas, maybe paying for youth hunts or blasting potholes.? Yeah yor right about the wolves, it was Dept. of Int.


----------



## Bogey (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm with you Dahmer, the later the better. I loved the last week of the season because there were way less hunters then the first half of the season and more birds. Just imagine if the season went another week or two..........even less hunters and more birds! There are still plenty of opportunities out there. That's all people have to do is put on an extra pair of long-johns and look a little harder! Seems like when their little comfort zone gets a little ice on it, it's SEASONS OVER! I'm curios to see what Just Ducky proposes. I kind of like where he is going with this!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

the problem is, we get a season that ices up and everyone says "see i told you so". When the season closes and the migration happens AFTER it closes....no one knows because they didn't see it. They just say "well our season wasn't as good as the last one".

ya last year no one really complained too much because the migration came late october because of the wicked cold push in canada. No one saw the amount of birds around after it thawed out mid december. This year the real big push didn't happen til about mid november. In both instances, a later opener would not have hurt us one bit. What a lot of people can not understand is later season would avoid "closed" migration. What are avoiding by opening earlier? I'm for more *quality* days in the field over just days in the field. maybe i should pen it QDH.

Here's an idea. Take the big push each year (by refuge counts) and then ad 30 days in front and 30 days behind it. Then go set your dates. FYI that would put opener around mid october and end mid december. Of course i'm basing this off shiawassee counts...but if fish pt's counts are different, then why the h3ll are we in their zone.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

chessiepup said:


> take a plane ride and you will see there is not very many birds around mid-michigan right now, the ones that are are all stackedinto consumers cooling pond off the tittabawassee,the saginaw river has a few where a frieghter went through
> 
> I did not fly over shia so I don't know how much open water is there but I can say there is not a huntable poplace of birds around saginaw bay right now
> 
> ...



take a plane ride over mid-michigan on oct 1st i bet you don't see many ducks either.

several open rivers and lakes around here, birds too.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Thats What I'm saying. Thanks TheDude.


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)

thedude said:


> take a plane ride over mid-michigan on oct 1st i bet you don't see many ducks either.
> 
> several open rivers and lakes around here, birds too.


I have and would be willing to take you with me if you like and you would be wrong
sorry just the way it is there are alot of local birds here oct 1st (doesn't mean the season should open then though)

as I said I would like to see saginaw bay and its coast lines moved to zone 2 and zone 2 open a week later 

make the zone 3 opener two weeks later if it works for you, I think Shiawasee kid has the best plan though


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

chessiepup said:


> I would like to see saginaw bay and its coast lines moved to zone 2 and zone 2 open a week later


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

chessiepup said:


> I have and would be willing to take you with me if you like and you would be wrong
> sorry just the way it is there are alot of local birds here oct 1st (doesn't mean the season should open then though)
> 
> as I said I would like to see saginaw bay and its coast lines moved to zone 2 and zone 2 open a week later
> ...


i agree on the zones, but i can also say that there are 5 or 6 public spots around here that i can go to and see birds right now. I can go see a handful of birds here and there all year on some of these public spots, but when all the little private stuff freezes up is when the birds become available on the public rivers and streams around here. lots of lakes that are overly housed, private, no-access etc and they all hold 40 ducks all year... they lock up and we get some decent shooting.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

chessiepup said:


> as I said I would like to see saginaw bay and its coast lines moved to zone 2 and zone 2 open a week later
> 
> make the zone 3 opener two weeks later if it works for you, I think Shiawasee kid has the best plan though


Agreed. I'm reserving my real opinion though until I see the plan that mad scientist Just Ducky is concocting. I got a feeling he might be on to something. 
No way any plan would make everyone happy anyhow. It's impossible in this day and age. The weather varies from year to year. I haven't been at this as long as a lot of you. But I know enough to say that they aren't gonna get it right all the time. They can't predict the weather in December when they set the dates in Aug or Sept. 
I will agree with the Bay going to Zone 2 though, til I see a better plan.
I predicted that this thread would come up, a couple of weeks ago I think. And I think I said it would go like 5 or 6 pages, so everybody keep going.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Why not do a TRUE split instead of this 2 day "split". Open like normal so the pothole hunters/managed area hunters can have there fun on woodys and teal(dont get me wrong I love shootin woodys and teal). Shut down for a week or two them open up. It would be nice to hunt a week or two longer into dec. Its awesome when it gets colder less hunters, more birds.

I support the bay being is Zone 2


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Just remember that there is only so much leeway when the federal frameworks are put into place - count yourselves lucky that with 3 zones there are >60 days of hunting opportunity within the state - MN, same flyway, same general latitude, does not have different zones and those in the southern part of the state are treated to the same season as the northern part of the state.


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

You guys that don't want a later season definitely are not seeing the big picture. We are trying to look out for you too.What a shame that ducks show up on the public waters you hunt and get to refuge for a few weeks before you hunt them. Our birds never get a chance to build. I don't know maybe it is all of us being selfish. Why does everybody want one more week into December? We need to push for Zone 3 going 3 more weeks later!Start the 60 day season later and if you lose 20 of those days to freeze out so be it! I would rather gamble on going to later dates than thinking we will see significant migration on Oct. 10th. Why does the 60 day season have to end with the freeze in mind. If we get a thaw here in the next couple of weeks look how many birds will move back up.If birds show up earlier than the season then god forbid they might be able to refuge on Michigan soil for a few weeks. Our local population of mallards has taken a beaten because of the early start dates.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I would love to see the season start pushed back a bit but not more than 1 week. More than a week and you are getting into the situation where most inland lakes and the bay will be frozen toward the end of the season. I realize that there are other places and ways to hunt, but the bulk of the states waterfowlers are not hunting rivers and fields, so once the bulk of the water freezes in the state you are really limiting opportunity for the majority. I know, I know, if people want to continue to hunt once it's frozen, they can start field or river hunting but the majority will not want to make that effort. So if your a biologist and are counting hunter days in the field, once ice starts to form the numbers start to drop fast. So, if you want what is best for providing utilzation of the resource for the majority, you really can't risk losing to much time from ice.

I know many perceive that the migration has just started, but the Kid saw what we did, the bulk of the birds showed up in the begining to middle of November. On the west side we have been seeing more and more mallards because they are now concentrated in what open water remains and because of the cold now have the need to seek out a high calorie diet every day. We are not seeing a late migration, what we are seeing is conditions occuring that concentrate the birds that have been here for quite a while. On the east side this weather is not as important as the west side for success so maybe as some have suggested the west side should stay open later, but then again I'd wager the bulk of west side waterfowlers are not hunting rivers or fields so the majority would lose out on hunting time once lakes freeze.

I for one am still just tickled to not have the season close in early November like we've had in the past and not have a 3 bird limit anymore. I think it is great to continue to pursue refining the dates, but I speculate that in the future if things start to swing back again to a shorter season and smaller bag that many will be looking back at the way we have it today as "the good old days". Face it guys this is the best we've had it in the 25 years I've been duck hunting in the state. Sure we don't have the water we used to but we have a long season with a generous limit and I'm grateful of that.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> Agreed. I'm reserving my real opinion though until I see the plan that mad scientist Just Ducky is concocting. I got a feeling he might be on to something...


Thanks for the....compliment??? :evilsmile

You're right that you can't make everyone happy, and I suspect my proposal will get shot down an flames, but I gotta try. 

As I said in another post, what I get tired of is the way Michigan treats all duck hunters the same, whether they hunt the north, the south, the Great Lakes, the managed areas, early, late, teal or Canvasbacks. Michigan is so diverse simply because we are surrounded by Great Lakes waters, and we are so different from the far reaches of the UP, to the shallows of Lake Erie. We all love to hunt, but this ain't like chasing squirrels...duck hunting is much more diverse than most other kinds of hunting based on all I said above. So a "one size fits all" regulation just doesn't fit.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Where did this two day late season come from? 
It's seems pretty simple to me. By federal guidelines we are only allowed one split. Get rid of the two day season because it uses our split. Have a two week or 10 day close mid season. You have an early opener and a later season.
When I started hunting, there was a mid season split and the season reopened Thanksgiving or the Fri after Thanksgiving(don't remember for sure). It was like another opening day with fewer hunters.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I remember that too, It was awesome every zone at the rock was good again!


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

We're covered up here in Northern OH....

Season went out yesterday...comes back in on the 22nd for a week. 

Boom Boom Boom...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

idylmoments said:


> Where did this two day late season come from?
> It's seems pretty simple to me. By federal guidelines we are only allowed one split. Get rid of the two day season because it uses our split. Have a two week or 10 day close mid season. You have an early opener and a later season.
> When I started hunting, there was a mid season split and the season reopened Thanksgiving or the Fri after Thanksgiving(don't remember for sure). It was like another opening day with fewer hunters.


The two-day January hunt was a compromise for those who want to hunt very late...mostly big water hunters, but as you've seen a lot of guys hunt inland waters and kill them too. But the main reason was to appease the big water contingent. The break around Thanksgiving was always a good hunt. 

However as I said above, by using the split concept like the January two-day or around Thanksgiving, you lose some flexibility (i.e. zones are more limited). Just food for thought.

As many have said, you'll never please everyone.


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

Very well said!! I will also agree more if I can hunt with you in those fields!!:lol::lol: Did I say pretty please...



Dahmer said:


> I need to vent alittle. Something needs to be done with the south zone seasons start date. I'm not to far from the bay and fields I have access to hunt has been covered with ducks for the last 2 weeks and it is very fusterating that the season is closed and there ducks all over the place. Cwac needs to do something about this. Waterfowl hunters are losing some very good hunting oppertunties in early December. Fellow waterfowl hunters need to look at the big picture. Yeah the big water was freezing up just after thanksgiving but just because the launches are froze in doesn't mean the season should close. It means more leg work to find birds. I think field hunters are being singled out as a minority and the big water hunters have more say on when the season dates are set. Well I'm here to tell you there are a ton of ducks around in southern Michigan right now. We were out this morning and could of easily killed a 3 man limit in 30 mins. no problem. The mallard and goose migration is later then it once was. I've been waterfowl hunting 25 years thats what I've been noticing. I bet you if you talk to guys in Arkansas they would probably say the same thing but I'm not a waterfowl bilogist. Any Cwac members that read this thank you for your hard work you need to look alittle closure on how the dates are set and poll a larger number of hunters because i'm not the only one that thinks these season dates are off.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Who knows Big Daddy Benelli you my get a invite. I'll have to talk to Santa.:lol:


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's another question, does anybody hunt late season geese? So what do when the big ponds start freeze where they roost. You hit the rivers our other bodies of water that don't freeze. Thats where the birds will be. I'll bet you there will be a bunch of mallards with them. As long as there is food there will be birds as long as nobody blast the roost. It's no different with puddle duck, specially mallards.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

> Here's another question, does anybody hunt late season geese? So what do when the big ponds start freeze where they roost. You hit the rivers our other bodies of water that don't freeze. Thats where the birds will be. I'll bet you there will be a bunch of mallards with them. As long as there is food there will be birds as long as nobody blast the roost. It's no different with puddle duck, specially mallards.
> Today 12:20 PM


Normally that's true. But as cold as it's been this year, all the birds around here left. I've scouted both sides of the lake and there are very few birds. 

As I type, another flock of geese flies by. But these birds stay on the river and feed in the city and are unhuntable.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

They'll be back....happens all the time in OH...


BFG


----------



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

Dahmer said:


> Whats matter Sea Duck, you don't like hunting ducks in the cold. I'f not why don't you move down south so you can hunt in a tee shirts and shorts and you won't catch a cold. Why don't you give us a break. You think the boys down south are going give the ducks break. I think not. If you had your way everbody would have to hunt out of a layboat or boat blind because that how you kill ducks.


Jeffrey: I don't mind duck hunting in the cold, but I really can't get excited about breaking ice, damaging equipment, losing gear to ice flows, etc, that's why I pass on the 2 day cluster hunt in January. As for moving down south, I have a full mouth of teeth, don't have any interest in marrying my sister, and don't chew/swallow tobacco, so I guess it just wouldn't work out.

Finally, the last thing I want to see are any more layout boats down here. It's a freaking fleet of those things here every weekend in November now.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I keep trying to tell you guys you don't need to break ice and damage equipment hunting in the fields. I guess I'm going have to take some big water guys on a field hunt and show them what I'm talking about.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

So after reading through this whole thread again, lemme ask Dahmer (and anyone else who wants to chime in), it sounds like you hunt both big water divers, and inland water/dry fields. So if I could put a season structure on the table that would allow you to hunt a full 60 days, start later and end later in what's currently known as zone 3, PLUS have the option (if you wanna) of also hunting SE Michigan great lakes waters (i.e. LSC, Detroit River, Lake Erie) a lot later in the year than you can now, *BUT* in exchange you'd have to give up that damn two day January hunt, would you take it??? Yeah, a loaded question, but that's basically what my idea would do for you best I can determine by what you described.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd give up the 2 days in Jan. for more time in December.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Dahmer said:


> I'd give up the 2 days in Jan. for more time in December.


That's what I figured. Most guys say they would rather be hunting right now than not be hunting and have the two day January hunt left. Even the hard core big water guys I think would say the same thing. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i dont understand why the 2 day split has to be in january??? why not just take 7 days off and have it 2nd weekend of december....

of course this is we never got rid of that split, as i have no use for it.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Those two days are lost days of hunting for a majority of waterfowlers that hunt ducks.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

After reading this thread, it looks like the seasons as they are appeal to the majority of hunters in Michigan. With unpredictable weather, I would not like to see any split during october or november. A split during those two months could make us miss out on a big push of birds.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> After reading this thread, it looks like the seasons as they are appeal to the majority of hunters in Michigan. With unpredictable weather, I would not like to see any split during october or november. A split during those two months could make us miss out on a big push of birds.


don't think anyone here is saying split in either those 2 months. I wouldn't want that either. Heck i don't want any split in anything to be honest. But if we are gonna have a split why is does it reopen at a time when we have the most chance for it to be frozen.....???


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Water_Hazard said:


> After reading this thread, it looks like the seasons as they are appeal to the majority of hunters in Michigan. With unpredictable weather, I would not like to see any split during october or november. A split during those two months could make us miss out on a big push of birds.


We hold more birds down here in early Oct than we do all season. I cant tell you how many times we have lost birds a few days before the opener. First good front and they are gone. We need a split down here for that reason. We need to open Sept 25th to Oct 5th for locals and bluewing then open back up around Oct 25th to Dec. 5th. Year in and year out thats when your gonna kill the most birds. We killed a s**t load of birds last year from Oct 15-25, but last year we had a front with new birds every couple days for almost 3 weeks and that is unusual. I would much rather wack the early birds. Close it. Rest it. Open late Oct through early Dec for the flights or better yet have two splits. Close down again the sunday after thanksgiving and open a week or so later for 10 days for any late migrant mallard and divers. Think about it, there's still birds around, why do you think that is ? Its because we've had a warm fall and they have'nt been pounded for a week. I just came back from a shoot in Arizona and their season runs from the first friday in Oct to Jan 17th. F**ck the fed. If they can have a season that long, I dont see any reason why we shouldnt have 2 splits. When it comes right down to it I dont give a s**t, if we have a 60 day season I'm gonna kill 175 birds in Mi every year regardless of when I can hunt.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

everlast1 said:


> We hold more birds down here in early Oct than we do all season. I cant tell you how many times we have lost birds a few days before the opener. First good front and they are gone. We need a split down here for that reason. We need to open Sept 25th to Oct 5th for locals and bluewing then open back up around Oct 25th to Dec. 5th. Year in and year out thats when your gonna kill the most birds. We killed a s**t load of birds last year from Oct 15-25, but last year we had a front with new birds every couple days for almost 3 weeks and that is unusual. I would much rather wack the early birds. Close it. Rest it. Open late Oct through early Dec for the flights or better yet have two splits. Close down again the sunday after thanksgiving and open a week or so later for 10 days for any late migrant mallard and divers. Think about it, there's still birds around, why do you think that is ? Its because we've had a warm fall and they have'nt been pounded for a week. I just came back from a shoot in Arizona and their season runs from the first friday in Oct to Jan 17th. F**ck the fed. If they can have a season that long, I dont see any reason why we shouldnt have 2 splits. When it comes right down to it I dont give a s**t, if we have a 60 day season I'm gonna kill 175 birds in Mi every year regardless of when I can hunt.


 
We also had three full moons during last year's duck season. This year we only had two.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

everlast1 said:


> We hold more birds down here in early Oct than we do all season.


what crack you smokin? that some good sh..t.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

day to ice up this season for the most part.

The small marshes, ponds, sloughs and ditches I hunt had all iced up by end of season.

I do a lot of solo hunting so a limit shoot for me is not as hard as it is for a gang of 3 or 4 guys.

So with that said, I am personally content with the dates as is.

Another week later would not have gotten me to mnay more opportunities to go gunning for flatbills, as it would be to risky for me to schedule vacation this time of year due to an early freeze.

I normally try to pre-schedule 10-14 days (16 next year) off around Thanksgiving as I am almost assured the ice will be minimal and I will get chances at later season flocks of new birds. And I did this year just as I have in the past.

My vote would be leave things the way they are, or make at most a one week correction for a later start.

Although as mentioned earlier, that would have taken a week away from me this year based on my hunting style.

I have been reading here about the "pick your dates" idea, and that would interest me. But I find it highly unlikely the powers to be would let it fly...

My .02 cents worth.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

everlast1 said:


> We hold more birds down here in early Oct than we do all season. I cant tell you how many times we have lost birds a few days before the opener. First good front and they are gone. We need a split down here for that reason. We need to open Sept 25th to Oct 5th for locals and bluewing then open back up around Oct 25th to Dec. 5th. Year in and year out thats when your gonna kill the most birds.


Why don't we open duck season Sept. 1 - 10. It's nice and hot then and the late hatches are just begining to fly, all the ducks look like hens, oh and we will be able to shoot those beloved blue wing teal. Give me a break. If you want to shoot teal go to a state that has a early teal season. Isn't that what you you told me about hunting mallards in December in a previous post.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

everlast1 said:


> ...When it comes right down to it I dont give a s**t, if we have a 60 day season I'm gonna kill 175 birds in Mi every year regardless of when I can hunt.


Thought I'd say this before someone else did...this kind of attitude is what gets us in trouble. Someone tell me why a person needs to shoot 175 ducks per year I'm proud of ya, but good lord, are we in the backwoods of Mississippi or where? The word "conservation" has a meaning, and it ain't "I'm gonna kill 175 birds..."


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Well put Ducky. Well put!!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Everlast1
I dont even know where to begin to comment on your post. Curious, do you hunt private clubs?

Cant compare flyways because they are so different. Lucky for you as you get to travel and hunt other states. But opening in late sept, do you really think it would help or hinder the Great lake mallard population. Everything would still be brown, and as for your comment on #'s killed, it perceived as you could care less.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

wavie said:


> Everlast1
> I dont even know where to begin to comment on your post. Curious, do you hunt private clubs?


from what he has posted earlier, this is affirmative.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been following this thread with and thought I'd throw in my .02..... Personally I really don't care when the season opens and closes. I'll hunt when it's open and wish I could hunt the rest of the year. I've said it before and it's still true......trying to predict weather/conditions/migrations- 4 months in advance, in a state as large as ours, with the diversity of climates and hunting opportunities that we have- might as well throw darts at a calendar blindfolded. 

Since I'm a conspiracy theorist anyway.....ever think that the powers that be don't want us hunting when the greatest number of birds are concentrated in a few unfrozen areas?? Kinda like rifle deer season opening AFTER the peak of the rut??


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> I've been following this thread with and thought I'd throw in my .02..... Personally I really don't care when the season opens and closes. I'll hunt when it's open and wish I could hunt the rest of the year. I've said it before and it's still true......trying to predict weather/conditions/migrations- 4 months in advance, in a state as large as ours, with the diversity of climates and hunting opportunities that we have- might as well throw darts at a calendar blindfolded.
> 
> Since I'm a conspiracy theorist anyway.....ever think that the powers that be don't want us hunting when the greatest number of birds are concentrated in a few unfrozen areas?? Kinda like rifle deer season opening AFTER the peak of the rut??


if this is the case then we are one of the few states not scheduling our season around migration. Also if that was the case, why have a liberal season to go along with it?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if this is the case then we are one of the few states not scheduling our season around migration. Also if that was the case, why have a liberal season to go along with it?


 
I was just making an observation. We are now into a 4 page discussion on why the season has closed again-when there is still open water and birds around to shoot. I think we_ try_ to schedule the season around historic migration patterns, thus a 60 day "catch-all" season. But factors outside our contol dictate when birds move. My point was we do not traditionally get any time in Dec. to pursue birds in SMI when the birds are at their highest concentrations because of ice/water conditions. It's not a big secret to anyone here-so why wouldn't we be able to hunt.........unless "big brother" didn't want us to:lol: This is what happens to otherwise productive minds directly after the close of duck season.:lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> I was just making an observation. We are now into a 4 page discussion on why the season has closed again-when there is still open water and birds around to shoot. I think we_ try_ to schedule the season around historic migration patterns, thus a 60 day "catch-all" season. But factors outside our contol dictate when birds move. My point was we do not traditionally get any time in Dec. to pursue birds in SMI when the birds are at their highest concentrations because of ice/water conditions. It's not a big secret to anyone here-so why wouldn't we be able to hunt.........unless "big brother" didn't want us to:lol: This is what happens to otherwise productive minds directly after the close of duck season.:lol:


couple reasons and answers. 

1. More licenses are sold with an early season....no matter when the migration happens, atleast thats their thinking behind it.

2. A minority few are very strong voices when it comes to their season in northern zone 3. You can have 90% of zone 3 wanting a delayed opener, and it will not happen because of the ruckus the 10% causes.

These are huge walls to overcome when thinking of changing the season dates.


----------



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> couple reasons and answers.
> 
> 1. More licenses are sold with an early season....no matter when the migration happens, atleast thats their thinking behind it.
> 
> ...


IMO - the managed areas in Zone 3 are a big factor too. They represent a large investment and are very lightly used after freeze-up. The maximum number of hunter days produced by duck bingo management will happen when the fields remain ice free for all 60 days. Therefore, season closing dates prior to the "typical" freeze-up time are going to be prefered by the duck bingo powers that be.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

It would seems like a simple solution to have the season open for a weekend (much like the youth hunt) or a week, then close it for a few weeks. This simple split should make everyone happy.


The early season guys who want to shoot teal and woodies, plus not have to worry about the cold.
The die-hards would get a later season going nearly to Christmas, especially after adding in the late 2-day season.
The guys who ONLY HUNT THE OPENERS.
GIve hunters choices of where to spend thier opener; UP, NLP, or SLP.
Seems reasonable...am I not seeing something?:help:


----------



## rocky324 (Mar 5, 2007)

Dahmer said:


> I'd give up the 2 days in Jan. for more time in December.


want in one hand and sh t in the other:evil:


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

rocky324 said:


> want in one hand and sh t in the other:evil:


I would if it would allow me hunt ducks later in December. What the heck both hands.:evil:


----------



## rocky324 (Mar 5, 2007)

Dahmer said:


> I would if it would allow me hunt ducks later in December. What the heck both hands.:evil:


i feel your pain bud somtimes it just makes you wonder what the heck:rant:


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

TNL put it pretty simple. This is really how it should go. Shoot for Sunday December 21, 2008 as our last day of the 08 season.


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> I predicted that this thread would come up, a couple of weeks ago I think. And I think I said it would go like 5 or 6 pages, so everybody keep going.


you win


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

*



so everybody keep going.

Click to expand...

*OK

Do the present season dates contribute to the increase in skybusting?

Discuss


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Jethro said:


> OK
> 
> Do the present season dates contribute to the increase in skybusting?
> 
> Discuss


3.5" 12's did.............


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Jethro said:


> OK
> 
> Do the present season dates contribute to the increase in skybusting?
> 
> Discuss


:yikes: Are you looking for five more pages in this thread? :evilsmile


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Jethro said:


> OK
> 
> Do the present season dates contribute to the increase in skybusting?
> 
> Discuss


Kind of my feelings about Hevi-Shot.... :evilsmile


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

steelsetter said:


> 3.5" 12's did.............


Well not really, anyone braindead enough to be able to swallow the concusion from 3.5" shells at 1550fps were already in the shallow end of the gene pool and were already skybusting.:evilsmile


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Well not really, anyone braindead enough to be able to swallow the concusion from 3.5" shells at 1550fps were already in the shallow end of the gene pool and were already skybusting.:evilsmile


Your going to make my SP-10 cry:lol:


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

steelsetter said:


> Your going to make my SP-10 cry:lol:


It's crying because it has so much trouble cycling shells.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I had a SP-10 that thing wouldn't mad a good boat anchor. It was a real nice $1200.00 single shot.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> It's crying because it has so much trouble cycling shells.


Never had no trouble with that gun.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Dahmer said:


> I had a SP-10 that thing wouldn't mad a good boat anchor. It was a real nice $1200.00 single shot.


great boat anchor mad on several occasions!

And yes by slipping in One (1) shell I agree....

Has this made 6 pages yet?????


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Almost but not, quite:lol:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

SBE2, I do thank you for changing your avatar to Hank. Now tell me again, why do you drink? A much more important question than what to do with Iran.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Finally we made 6 pages.:lol:


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

donbtanner said:


> SBE2, I do thank you for changing your avatar to Hank. Now tell me again, why do you drink? A much more important question than what to do with Iran.


I drink because of the guilt I feel for shooting hens. (figured I'd start another new topic before this thread gets axed)


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> I drink because of the guilt I feel for shooting hens. (figured I'd start another new topic before this thread gets axed)


Oh, I shoot hens cause its just a family tradition!!!


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I just like the way they taste.:evil:


----------

